# San Cristobal Dentist



## Melanie2018 (Feb 3, 2018)

Hi, I was hoping that someone here might have spent some time in San Cristobal and might know of a reputable dentist. Obviously I don't want to pay American prices but quality is more important as I have broken a tooth and need a cap. I could use a cleaning so if you have a cheaper alternative for the cleaning only, that'd be great. 

Any and all suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

There is one accross the street from La Selva (the coffee place) or there is a good one on 20th of November on the left going towards the market almost accoss from the Santo Domingo Convemt. Go down the steps in front of Danto Domingo turn right towards the north and it is on that street on th left handside. My husband went there and like that dentist..She was hishly recommended by an Italian restaurateur years ago. Otherwside the more modern place is accorss fromLa Selva.


----------



## Melanie2018 (Feb 3, 2018)

Thanks you much for your help! That was so quick.


----------

